# Dish soap used on horses?



## Winterx (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi! I have a show this weekend and we do not have time to go to our local tack store for more Mane N Tail, so does dish soap work? I've heard of people using it but I'd like your opinions and which kind you prefer thank you in advance


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Use the same shampoo you use on your hair. I personally buy the cheap shampoo meant for humans for my horses. Works great.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I would think dish soap would be very drying. I second the suggestion of just using your own hair products on the horse, just being careful to not get it in the eyes!


----------



## Winterx (Aug 11, 2015)

If the dish soap is "hands so soft" would you think it wouldn't be so drying? But I will try normal shampoo, is it good with removing mud stains on white horses?


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I've used dish soap on llamas and alpacas, if that helps. Laundry softener too.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree and thank dish soap would be to drying. Use your own shampoo or if you have not baby shanpoo


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

A certain amount of oils is necessary for good skin and coat health, and dishsoap will strip the heck out of the skin and coat. Just use people shampoo.


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah dish soap is way too strong, definitely your shampoo, or baby shampoo if you have some on hand! They tend to be gentler.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I notice Mane N Tail is available at grocery stores around here, in the shampoo section (for people).


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

For whites (markings or grey bodies) the blue kind of dish soap (Dawn is what I used) gets them really white. If you're concerned about drying the horse's coat out, use a good quality conditioner for humans. You could also rinse with vinegar, beer, dilute fabric softener. Baby oil or another type of oil (coconut, jojoba, almond, etc if you're into natural types of oils) can also be used as a coat conditioner. Just make sure to use the oils sparingly unless you want your horse to attract dirt, dust, and other goop.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I also use human shampoo and conditioner on my horses
I then use show sheen on any white leg markings, as it repels dirt (don't apply it where your saddle goes. My son learned that lesson a long time ago, the hard way!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Horses skin is about 5 on the pH scale. Dish soap is about 7. If your horse has really oily skin/hair diluted dish soap is fine. pH levels in human shampoos vary from 5 to 10, baby shampoo being about 5. Something to keep in mind if your really worried about it, wash your horse often or notice skin/hair issues after using a product.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Here's the deal with dish soap. It's a degreaser. Is your horse greasy? If not, like others have said, stick with a human shampoo. Best way is to use an empty shampoo bottle and dilute the shampoo 1:4 at least. So fill the bottle up 3/4 with water then the rest with shampoo. Shake and you are good to go. If you don't dilute you will be rinsing FOR-EV-ER! If you are going to condition stick to the mane and the tail only. If you do decide to condition the body stay away from conditioners with silicones for the same reason you don't "Show Sheen" the saddle area.


----------

